# Finger joints on Router table



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

I know this is old hat and pretty simple to most of you but I am pretty proud of myself. Made the jig as well. Now able to make finger joints on the router table 

regards


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh boy, youre opening a can of worms here (lol).
Good to see youre achieving results, but to be completely technical, thats a box joint. 
A finger joint is the tapered edge joints used to make larger boards out of small pieces.

Let the arguments begin......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Soooo, where's the jig pics? ; 
It's always a great feeling to tuck a new skill into the set, eh?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I'd like to see the jig myself. I have a commercial jig for this purpose, but I'm impressed when anyone makes a jig for box joints because it requires some skilled and careful work to make one correctly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> Oh boy, youre opening a can of worms here (lol).
> Good to see youre achieving results, but to be completely technical, thats a box joint.
> A finger joint is the tapered edge joints used to make larger boards out of small pieces.
> 
> Let the arguments begin......


If you do a google search Bob for finger joint most of the hits show what Don made. If you read Fine Woodworking most of their authors also call that a finger joint. If you read old woodworking books most (or maybe all) call that a finger joint. The reason is because when you lace your fingers together it looks just like that joint.

The tapered finger is either called just that or it`s called a splice joint because its only function that I`ve ever seen is to splice two boards together. Both are correctly called a finger joint. It does lead to confusion as one member recently posted that he had purchased a finger joint bit thinking he could make boxes with it only to find out it was only good for splicing.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL! Told ya!

remember we had a BIG thread on this a while ago.
Just because its in a book dont mean its right.

The box joint has square ends, the finger joint has tapered ends.
But to get back to the original post,
Don made a good job of making his own jig. I cheat and use the trend box joint cutter, which bizarrley, is called a comb joint cutter ????


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

I will take a pic of the jig itself in a little bit and post it in the Jigs and fixtures section. Wife is on 5 days holidays starting tomorrow which means little or no shop time for yours truly 

*LOL* 

regards


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Party at Don's house!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Party at Don's house!!


bring the stash...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok!....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife leaves on Friday to G.P., Ab. We can move the party from Don`s place to mine then.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A road trip AND a party! Life is good!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...I'll bring the finger food...or is it box food...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A different way to dress things up is to use a round over bit on the edges. Also make the box a 4 sided cube (don't use the box joint on the top or bottom use a rabbit bit instead). Then after rounding off the top and sides cut about 1" down to create the top.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nickp said:


> ...I'll bring the finger food...or is it box food...


Either one be good but no box wine. :no:


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*box joints*

Don, I like the box joints. I like that type of joint.

I struggled with a way to make them. I decided I wanted different size pins and tails. I mounted two routers side by side. One with a 1/2" spiral bit and the other with a 3/16" spiral bit. I also made micro adjusters to allow me to made adjustments. Here are the results. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...I'll bring the finger food...or is it box food...


keep yur mits off the grub...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kywoodchopper said:


> Don, I like the box joints. I like that type of joint.
> 
> I struggled with a way to make them. I decided I wanted different size pins and tails. I mounted two routers side by side. One with a 1/2" spiral bit and the other with a 3/16" spiral bit. I also made micro adjusters to allow me to made adjustments. Here are the results. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


that plan paid off... good looking joinery...
the spalted lid tea box gets my vote..


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Add me to the request list. I'm a jig junkie.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the different sized fingers too Malcolm. That gives it a different look from equally sized.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> Add me to the request list. I'm a jig junkie.


Me toooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> A road trip AND a party! Life is good!!


And air fares are at record lows at the moment, VBG :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Don, always makes a guy feel good when you make your own jig and it works. I have always done it on the table saw, so made jigs for that.



I call it a hinge joint. LOL
Herb


----------

